# Rescuing An Old Silver Oak 215 Parlor Stove



## Mulebrain (Jan 1, 2017)

I was given this stove, while helping some friends move. They had lugged this stove from New York, then to England, and even Egypt while they worked over there. It came back with them, and they just used it for decorative purposes.

When I got it had so many coats of paint, that nothing would move. You can see how rusted out the can was on it. So after having it awhile I started on it

Burning off the nasty old paint, installing new lower pan, derusting the whole stove. This is how far I've gotten with it. Now I just need to get a few parts, and get the nickle plating done. It will be a sweet unit once complete.


----------



## pen (Jan 2, 2017)

That is looking great!


----------



## bholler (Jan 2, 2017)

Mulebrain said:


> It will be a sweet unit once complete.


Yes it will be beautiful.  But what are your intentions with it?  It is a coal stove and yes you can burn wood in it but it will chew through the wood as fast as you can feed it.


----------



## Mulebrain (Jan 2, 2017)

bholler said:


> Yes it will be beautiful.  But what are your intentions with it?  It is a coal stove and yes you can burn wood in it but it will chew through the wood as fast as you can feed it.



Well, I have never seen wood burn as fast as I can put it in. LOL  Well I do have coal, and no that it is primarily used for coal. Good sizes sticks can fit in the top of it. I am planning on using it in a small cabin I am going to build. It is only 12' x 18'.


----------



## bholler (Jan 2, 2017)

Mulebrain said:


> Well, I have never seen wood burn as fast as I can put it in. LOL


Yes that was a bit of an exaggeration for sure I am sorry but it would be a much better coal stove than wood stove


----------



## coreboy83 (Jan 10, 2017)

Very true about wood consumption. my Comfort Stove (almost exactly the same) really prefers short logs. I cut half of a cord down to 8" and she runs better. I also added some 1/2" expanded metal to hold more embers on the shaker grate


----------

